# مطلوب (NFPA 13,14,20 (2013 edition



## alzaher.bebars (8 يوليو 2014)

ممكن نسخة NFPA 13,14,20 pdf

بس تكون edition 2013


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (10 يوليو 2014)

فيه موضوع للزميل زانيتي على المنتدى اسمه اكواد كتير ، هاتجد فيه الكود ده نسخة 2013 ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (10 يوليو 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t441517.html


----------



## م محمد المصرى (12 يوليو 2014)

ياريت يااخوانا لو NFPA 92 , 92A الخاص smoke management


----------



## محمد ايتا (12 يوليو 2014)

NFPA 92 A&B 

https://www.mediafire.com/?e2qdygcb85cbdks

https://www.mediafire.com/?9hhxvoxbcepeo82




ياريت لو حد عنده ​NFPA101 edition2012/5000 edition 2012


----------



## محمد-أحمد-السعيدي (15 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ,
ممكن لو سمحتم يا اخوة كتاب 
[h=1]NFPA 20: Stationary Fire Pumps Handbook, 2013 Edition[/h]انا بحاجة ماسة له و بارك الله بجهودكم و نفع بكم


----------



## zanitty (16 يوليو 2014)

محمد-أحمد-السعيدي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله ,
> ممكن لو سمحتم يا اخوة كتاب
> *NFPA 20: Stationary Fire Pumps Handbook, 2013 Edition*
> 
> انا بحاجة ماسة له و بارك الله بجهودكم و نفع بكم


ينفع 2010


----------



## محمد-أحمد-السعيدي (16 يوليو 2014)

zanitty قال:


> ينفع 2010


ينفع بارك الله فيك


----------



## zanitty (17 يوليو 2014)

محمد-أحمد-السعيدي قال:


> ينفع بارك الله فيك


يبقي خد نقي و اختار
https://copy.com/BnF7PwrxjrQI


----------



## محمد-أحمد-السعيدي (17 يوليو 2014)

zanitty قال:


> يبقي خد نقي و اختار


الله يجزيك الخير أخي على هذه المجموعة الرائعة لكن للأسف الكتاب موجود طبعة 1998 فقط لم أجد نسخة 2010 ...


----------



## zanitty (19 يوليو 2014)

محمد-أحمد-السعيدي قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير أخي على هذه المجموعة الرائعة لكن للأسف الكتاب موجود طبعة 1998 فقط لم أجد نسخة 2010 ...


لا نسخه 2010 موجوده جوه المجلد اللي اسمه nfpa 2010


----------



## chootymalli (14 أغسطس 2014)

Does anyone have NFPA 415 2013: STANDARD ON AIRPORT TERMINAL BUILDINGS, FUELING RAMP DRAINAGE, AND LOADING WALKWAYS


----------



## nader makhzoum (22 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اخوي


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (24 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ محمد وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*الاخ الفاضل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل زانيتي جزاك الله خيرا علي مكتبتك القيمة


----------

